

Leading Anti-Marijuana Academics Are Paid by Painkiller Drug Companies - elleferrer
https://news.vice.com/article/leading-anti-marijuana-academics-are-paid-by-painkiller-drug-companies

======
Fjolsvith
Not suprising - my second wife used marijuana for her back pain and it gave
her quick and lasting relief.

